# Housekeeping pads



## ron

Where would I find if houskeeping pads are required ? All the electrical transformers on a multi story building have been anchored into the 4" slab. I have always seen housekeeping pads but don't know if it's a code violation if you don't use them. I am currently researching the embedment depth for the anchors to verify if this can be met without the pad.


----------



## Bryan Holland

The anchoring of equipment will be identified in the installation instructions provided by the manufacturer.  The installation of "housekeeping pads" is a design consideration only.


----------



## 480sparky

For those who may wonder what a housekeeping pad is, it's a raised slab of concrete designed for large switchgear to set on so debris and water are kept out of the electrical panels.

Think of a 'curb'.


----------



## Bootleg

Thank you Sparky


----------



## mtlogcabin

1613.1 Scope.

Every structure, and portion thereof, including nonstructural components that are permanently attached to structures and their supports and attachments, shall be designed and constructed to resist the effects of earthquake motions in accordance with ASCE 7, excluding Chapter 14 and Appendix 11A. The seismic design category for a structure is permitted to be determined in accordance with Section 1613 or ASCE 7.

In my seismic zone "D" I find the electricians miss this requirement of the building code. Anchoring to a "housekeeping pad" alone will not be adequate to resist the seismic loads. We don't do electrical here so it is always a challenge to get the electrical engineers to talk to a structural engineer about seismic requirements.


----------



## ron

mtlogcabin

I am in a seismic zone D as well. When you state anchoring to a housekeeping pad alone will not be adequate this is incorrect. The anchoring of the equipment must be to the housekeeping pad only. You can not anchor a transformer through the pad into the slab.  What you want to do is reinforce the housekeeping pad to the slab with dowels, but anchor the transformer to the pad only. In most cases the embedment depth of the bolt will range from 2 1/2" to 3 1/2" Hilti requires a min. 1" from the bottom of the concrete. This would be a problem on a 3 1/2" slab, this is why most Design Professionals now show 6" pads on their drawings here in S.C.


----------



## mtlogcabin

ron

Agree 100% you nailed down the problems we see all the time.


----------



## Pcinspector1

"I did not know that!"

Johnny Carson

Thanks "Sparky"

Chevy Chase


----------

